

Performance analysis of Twitter Bootstrap over the last 2 years - axemclion
http://blog.nparashuram.com/2013/08/bootstrap-evolution-over-two-years.html

======
hbbio
Strange that Bootstrap 3 Final seems slower than the RCs...

~~~
axemclion
It is slower for some cases, faster for others.

